# U.S. may meet its match against Yugoslavia



## AleksandarN (Jul 9, 2002)

Monday, August 26

U.S. may meet its match against Yugoslavia

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cant post full articles next time post the link. Lucky I found it

Click under to read the article
Shadows

http://espn.go.com/nba/s/2002/0826/1422930.html


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

The us team barely beat mighty mouse qyntel woods freddie jones patterson and some other guy.. and those guys are all guards..
Radmanovich is comin off the bench -- this kid is a stud 6'10 shoots 40 % from three..
the yugos are deep.. and all of them have great range..

Thread merged. By Shadows


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Quit dreaming fellas!!!!!

US will kill in the World Basketball Championships. They beat China by like 40 or 50 and beat Germany by 20. Now where are you getting they suck????

Well you two must be from other countries, and we will just have to see who wins the "gold".


----------



## Mem-fizz (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Quit dreaming fellas!!!!!
> 
> US will kill in the World Basketball Championships. They beat China by like 40 or 50 and beat Germany by 20. Now where are you getting they suck????


They beat China by 30 points, and China is not a top 8 (Brazil, Argentina and the five Euro NT are better than China).

US beat Germany by 18, the highest advantage in the game, but they were just 6 points ahead with 2 minutes remaining.., and Germany is just the fourth European NT (Yugoslavia, Turkey and Spain finished 1st, 2nd and 3rd in last Eurochampionship). They are Nowitzki and 11 non-NBA players.

Who said they suck??? USA NT is a very good team, and Yugoslavia NT is a very good team too. I think your point is: non-USA teams suck, so if USA lose... USA sucks...
Wrong!. 




> Well you two must be from other countries, and we will just have to see who wins the "gold".


Have you read the article? Donnie Walsh or Tony Ronzone are not from other countries, and they said Yugoslavia has a real chance.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Other countries have good basketball teams, too, you know...it's not like all non-American basketball is bad. That's kinda why they have these worldwide basketball tournaments in the first place.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

If Canada would have all it's NBAers they would of had

Maccolough
Maggloire
Fox
Barret
Nash

Even without all the NBA guys we have still won against China by about 35 points and Russia so far in the pre games.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

US would have to go out of thier way to lose.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Quit dreaming fellas!!!!!
> 
> US will kill in the World Basketball Championships. They beat China by like 40 or 50 and beat Germany by 20. Now where are you getting they suck????
> ...


Can we avoid the complete biased opionons and look at Yugoslavia's best players..

Marco Jaric
Vladimir Radmanovic
Vlade Divac
Predrag Drobnjak
Peja Stojakovic

Does Yugoslavia have a good chance at knocking of USA? Hell yeah. Do I think they will? I think they could. It depends how cocky and prepared the US are. And don't say the US are good because they beat China, all China has is Yao and a bunch of stiffs. And the Germany game was basically USA vs. Dirk Nowitzki.

And I'm not from another country. I was born and bred American. I'm just not a biased fan, that doesn't except the fact that there are other good teams out there, besides the USA.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shadows</b>!
> If Canada would have all it's NBAers they would of had
> 
> Maccolough
> ...


Who's Barret?


----------

